# Racial Disparities Continue In Traffic Searches, Frisks



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, if they stoped giving officers PC / RS to search, there wouldnt be any problem.

PROVIDENCE -- New quarterly data released Tuesday indicates there continues to be racial disparities in searches and frisks during traffic stops.

The preliminary data was released by researchers at Northeastern University, who are studying traffic stops at the request of the General Assembly.

The data compiled from January to March of 2005 indicates that black and Hispanic drivers were more likely to be searched during a traffic stop than whites, Asians and Native Americans.

Statewide, more than 8 percent of black drivers and 7 percent of Hispanic drivers who were stopped were searched -- compared to 3.2 percent of white drivers.

Black and Hispanic drivers were also more likely to be frisked.

The researchers caution that the data is still preliminary.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Why cant God just make Rhode Island fall into the sea along with Cambridge,Newton and Kalifor-nya.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

USMCMP5811";p="68368 said:


> Curious EMT";p="68338 said:
> 
> 
> > The researchers caution that the data is still preliminary.
> ...


Because that is how they keep the grant money coming in for this bullshit study.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

There aim is supposedly to help the social injustices that fall upon minorities when stopped by the BIG BAD POLICE but all the study is doing is creating racial tension in Rhode Island.
Talk about bending over for special interests groups and liberals. If not doing any wrong, then you have nothing to fear. Every hoodlum in Rhode Island cries the same cry, "I am being profiled."
I am sooooooooooooooo disgusted with politicians who pander to the ACLU.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I think these idiotic study groups and minority coalitions that cry racism should all have a little chat with Bill Cosby -- He'll set them straight. Thank god for guys like Cosby...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

End result of this study is that those of us who issue ciatations or stop a car for any reason, be it even for a verbal warning, will now have to attach a mini report of each stop. The forms are on the way to us from the state as we speak. Stock up on spare Bics, boys and girls. Or else, quit stopping cars. Thank god that my PD does not have a "Suggested Level of Productivity" Sounds to me like the Massachusetts revenue that is gained based on traffic ciataions is about to take a nose dive.

I am just curious, how many aspiring "police wanna-be Northeastern Criminal Justice students" did it take to conduct this study?


----------

